
Why Hurricane Florence is so intense for a storm this far north - dsr12
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/10/17844258/hurricane-florence-atlantic-storm-category-four-intensity-unusual
======
sevensor
What really concerns me about the track of this hurricane is that North
Carolina has so many hog farms. Even ordinary heavy rain can cause hog waste
lagoons (more or less the filthiest thing on the planet) to overflow. A
hurricane is going to wash all of that hog waste downstream. Think of that
when you see pictures of people wading through floodwaters.

